# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  CácNhững nguyên nhân gây viêm quy đầu

## tynatran9291

Viêm quy đầu là hiện trạng viêm rái cá ở đầu dương vật. biểu lộ trước tiên của bệnh là ngứa, xuất hiện các nốt đỏ nhỏ ở vùng quy đầu. Cộng sở hữu những bệnh thường gặp ở nam giới như Viêm dịch hoàn, viêm niệu đạo, viêm tuyến tiền liệt thì viêm quy đầu là bệnh thường gặp nhưng dễ bị bỏ qua. khởi thủy gây viêm quy đầu rất phổ biến, sau đây là một số cội nguồn gây viêm quy đầu phổ biến:
>>xem thêm: http://kenh14.vn/phong-kham-da-khoa-hoan-cau-quan-5-tphcm-uy-tin-chat-luong-20180117115109619.chn

khởi thủy nào gây viêm quy đầu?
Viêm quy đầu do dài bao quy đầu, hẹp bao quy đầu
Do hiện tượng dài, hẹp bao quy đầu tiện lợi xuất hiện bựa sinh dục, tạo môi trường cho vi khuẩn tăng trưởng. Do không chú ý tới vệ sinh tư nhân, tình trạng viêm nhiễm kéo dài kích thích quy đầu, gây bệnh viêm bao quy đầu.
Viêm quy đầu do lạm dụng thủ dâm
Trong độ tuổi thanh niên, nam giới có chừng độ và nhu cầu quan hệ tình dục phổ quát làm cho rộng rãi nam giới với thói quen thủ dâm. thực chất, thủ dâm ở mức độ vừa phải, hợp lý sẽ sở hữu lợi cho sức khỏe. Ngược lại, giả dụ lạm dụng, hoặc hành động thô bạo sẽ gây ảnh hưởng ở các chừng độ khác nhau đối có bao quy đầu. Do vi khuẩn lây truyền gây viêm bao quy đầu.
>>xem thêm: http://giadinh.net.vn/song-khoe/phon...7102416325.htm
Viêm quy đầu do vệ sinh kém
Vệ sinh tư nhân, đặc biệt là bộ phận sinh dục ko sạch sẽ, nên dễ bị vi khuẩn xâm nhập vào gây viêm quy đầu.
một số biến chứng nghiêm trọng của viêm quy đầu
- tác động chức năng tình dục: Bệnh rối loàn chức năng dục tình là thảm kịch của nhân dòng, bệnh viêm quy đầu sẽ làm cho dương vật bị mẫn cảm trong quan hệ dục tình,rối loàn chức năng tình dục dẫn đến xuất tinh sớm, liệt dương ...
- Nguy cơ vô sinh: Viêm quy đầu sẽ ảnh hưởng tới tinh trùng của nam giới, tăng nguy cơ vô sinh.
- Viêm nhiễm con đường tiết niệu: Đây là 1 trong những bệnh nghiêm trọng mà bệnh viêm quy đầu có thể gây ra, viêm quy đầu sẽ gây ra sự viêm nhiễm trong hệ thống tiết niệu, rộng rãi nhất là gây ra bệnh viêm bàng quang, viêm thận, sưng thận... Nhất là người bị viêm quy đầu kinh niên điều trị rất lâu mà không khỏi rất dễ bị bệnh nhiễm trùng trong hệ thống các con phố tiêt niệu, bệnh ở thời kỳ cấp tính không kịp thời chữa trị sẽ khôn xiết nghiêm trọng tới tính mạng.

Trên đây là các giới thiệu căn bản của các chuyên gia Phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu chúng tôi về xuất xứ gây viêm quy đầu. nếu như bạn vẫn còn thắc mắc có thể nhận trả lời trực tiếp có những chuyên gia của chúng tôi. Bên cạnh đó, đăng ký qua hotline: 028 3923 9999 với thể được miễn phí đăng ký và được ưu tiên sắp xếp bác sĩ khám bệnh.
>>xem thêm tại: https://minhduy0705.wordpress.com/

----------

